# Best time/weather for surf fishing?



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm going to try my hand at walking/casting along the beach since Chris V has given so much good advice and made it sound so fun and productive. I know that 5:30-7:30am is generally the best time, but what other times and weather conditions work? 

I live near Johnson Beach so that's my prime target area. 

For instance, I tried yesterday morning for a few minutes, but it was really rough and the storms ran me off. Would it be worthwhile to hit the beach after a storm and before the people show up? Is it worthwhile to walk the beach near sundown? How calm do the seas need to be?

If anyone wants to hit the beach any time soon, let me know. I'm anxious to start catching.

thanks


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll be down there again on the 31st. I'll be glad to go with you. Casting artificials in the surf is a blast. Most of my luck was in the morning, but that was right before high tide. I imagine tides play a larger role than time of day.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tide changes are always good. And don't go on days with neap tides. Wacks the fish out and they don't know what to do.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm going to Perdido beach tonite...around 6 ish to give it a try... Probably try Public access #1


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Pushwave said:


> I'm going to Perdido beach tonite...around 6 ish to give it a try... Probably try Public access #1


I will likely show up there around 7ish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's perfect right now. I'm Tarpon fishing again tomorrow morning but will hit the surf again on Wednesday and Thursday. Looking forward to y'all's reports!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blazerz65 said:


> Tide changes are always good. And don't go on days with neap tides. Wacks the fish out and they don't know what to do.


I agree....to a degree. With Flounder and catching them in the surf, Neap tides may slow the bite in certain areas but any variance that creates a stronger current like a washout or bottleneck will flush bait and create ambush opportunities for Flatfish and other predators. I've done very well on the last several Neap tides by focusing on significant anomalies and not just fish every spot of water and wasting time. Gotta keep moving'


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I agree....to a degree. With Flounder and catching them in the surf, Neap tides may slow the bite in certain areas but any variance that creates a stronger current like a washout or bottleneck will flush bait and create ambush opportunities for Flatfish and other predators. I've done very well on the last several Neap tides by focusing on significant anomalies and not just fish every spot of water and wasting time. Gotta keep moving'


That's true. Never really thought of it that way, always more as a pompano kind of way.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Chris V said:


> It's perfect right now. I'm Tarpon fishing again tomorrow morning but will hit the surf again on Wednesday and Thursday. Looking forward to y'all's reports!


So here's my report: I kinda suck at this.
I went yesterday evening from about 6:30 to 8 and caught one short flounder. We didn't really walk the beach, which I'm sure is a big part of it.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Must have missed you, didn't get there til after 7pm, I walked east, got 2 reds, 1 trout and 1 flounder. Only kept this one!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll most likely take my dad in the morning. Not going to Tarpon fish again until the weekend. I'll post a report of I do.


----------

